# Creatinine check diagnosis code



## MrsSBD (Jun 28, 2011)

Does any one know what diagnosis code could be assigned when we have to check the creatinine level before administering contrast for MRI or CT to patients?   Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you. Lisa


----------

